# passatempo III



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

Ho dovuto controllare che anche questo non sia sul sito segnalato 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  nell'altro thread e che non si possa risalire al forum da cui l'ho preso attraverso google.....


C'è un tunnel che può essere attraversato contemporaneamente solo da due persone alla volta e dove inoltre, per passare dall'altra parte, è necessaria una torcia.[/font]
Ci sono quattro persone, con una sola torcia, che hanno diversa velocità nell' attraversare il tunnel: la prima ci mette 1 minuto, la seconda 2, la terza 5 e la quarta 10. [/font] Due persone attraversano il tunnel insieme nel tempo del più lento. Quanti minuti come minimo impiegano complessivamente le quattro persone per attraversare la montagna? ​


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Settembre 2007)

"Allora, partono prima i primi due con la torcia: attraversano in 10 minuti.
Il più veloce dei due (quello dei 5 min) torna indietro impiegando cinque minuti tenendo la torcia in mano"

** qui intendevo dire che partivano insieme quello da 5 min e quello da 10 min e quindi impiegavano 10 min...ma l'ho scritto male


----------



## @lex (30 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora, partono prima i primi due con la torcia: attraversano in 10 minuti.
> Il più veloce dei due (quello dei 5 min) torna indietro impiegando cinque minuti tenendo la torcia in mano e preleva quello dei 2 min, ma siccome devono andare alla velocità del più lento, ce ne mettono 5. poi quello dei cinque rimane e quello dei due min torna indietro con la torcia a prelevare quello da 1 min e quindi ci mette altri due min da solo, più altri due minuti perchè l'altro deve rallentare.
> In totale: 10+5+5+2+2= 24 min?












meno....


----------



## @lex (30 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora, partono prima i primi due con la torcia: attraversano in 10 minuti.
> Il più veloce dei due (quello dei 5 min) torna indietro impiegando cinque minuti tenendo la torcia in mano e preleva quello dei 2 min, ma siccome devono andare alla velocità del più lento, ce ne mettono 5. poi quello dei cinque rimane e quello dei due min torna indietro con la torcia a prelevare quello da 1 min e quindi ci mette altri due min da solo, più altri due minuti perchè l'altro deve rallentare.
> In totale: 10+5+5+2+2= 24 min?


hai capito male/non è chiarissima una cosa.
quando si dice:
Due persone attraversano il tunnel insieme nel tempo del più lento
non si intende quello più lento in assoluto ma quello più lento fra i due che stanno passando.
ad esempio se passano quello che impiega 1 minuto e quello che ne impiega 5 ne impiegano 5 non 10.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (1 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> hai capito male/non è chiarissima una cosa.
> quando si dice:
> Due persone attraversano il tunnel insieme *nel tempo del più lento*
> non si intende quello più lento in assoluto ma *quello più lento fra i due che stanno passando*.
> ad esempio se passano quello che impiega 1 minuto e quello che ne impiega 5 ne impiegano 5 non 10.


appunto....se partono insieme quello da 5 e da dieci minuti impiegano inizialmente dieci minuti e se torna indietro quello da 5 da solo però ne impiega 5 (per riportare la torcia)
rifacendomi due calcoli, ho fatto partire prima quello da un minuto assieme a quello da 2, quindi 2. poi quello da 1 torna indietro, fin qui quindi 2min+1min. poi riparte con quello da 5, quindi altri 5 min-->2+1+5min. poi torna di nuovo indietro quello da 1, quindi 2+1+5+1   e preleva quello che ci mette 10 min, quindi altri 10 min (essendo l'ultimo rimasto l'operazione finirebbe) quindi 2+1+5+1+10= mi viene 19...


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2007)

19 anche io!


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

ho mal di testa


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2007)

ma come! e non hai letto quella delle statue!


----------



## @lex (1 Ottobre 2007)

meno ancora.......


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> meno ancora.......


Senti ho un filino di emicrania... non è che se chiamo un taxi e li faccio uscire senza rompimenti creo problemi?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> meno ancora.......


mhhhhhhhhhh....non credo.... spiega....


----------



## @lex (3 Ottobre 2007)

ok
passano i due più veloci. 2 min.
torna indietro quello meno veloce. 2 min
passano i due lenti. 10 min
torna indietro il più veloce. 1 min
passano gli ultimi 2 veloci. 2 min
2+2+10+1+2=17


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok
> passano i due più veloci. 2 min.
> torna indietro quello meno veloce. 2 min
> passano i due lenti. 10 min
> ...


ah!
verissimo!


----------



## @lex (4 Ottobre 2007)

Vi trovate in un bosco circondato da un muro di cinta alto 5 metri. Il recinto ha una sola apertura a ovest.
All'improvviso scoppia un incendio che coinvolge tutto il lato ovest e si propaga da ovest verso est, in quanto il vento soffia in questa direzione.Voi vi trovate ad est rispetto alla linea di fuoco. Non potete superare il muro di cinta né attraversare la linea di fuoco. come vi salvate?​


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Vi trovate in un bosco circondato da un muro di cinta alto 5 metri. Il recinto ha una sola apertura a ovest.
> 
> 
> All'improvviso scoppia un incendio che coinvolge tutto il lato ovest e si propaga da ovest verso est, in quanto il vento soffia in questa direzione.Voi vi trovate ad est rispetto alla linea di fuoco. Non potete superare il muro di cinta né attraversare la linea di fuoco. come vi salvate?​


AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (4 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


me spiassss Lancillotto è solo una leggenda.....


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Vi trovate in un bosco circondato da un muro di cinta alto 5 metri. Il recinto ha una sola apertura a ovest.
> 
> 
> All'improvviso scoppia un incendio che coinvolge tutto il lato ovest e si propaga da ovest verso est, in quanto il vento soffia in questa direzione.Voi vi trovate ad est rispetto alla linea di fuoco. Non potete superare il muro di cinta né attraversare la linea di fuoco. come vi salvate?​


Chiudendo la porta?!?!?


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chiudendo la porta?!?!?


soffiando da est verso ovest?


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> me spiassss Lancillotto è solo una leggenda.....


----------



## @lex (4 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chiudendo la porta?!?!?


no, chiamando il 115


----------



## @lex (4 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


lo so è difficile da credere, non volevo turbarti.......


----------



## @lex (4 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> soffiando da est verso ovest?


brava Grisù!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> lo so è difficile da credere, non volevo turbarti.......


E' che ogni tanto lancy passa di qui!!!


----------



## @lex (4 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' che ogni tanto lancy passa di qui!!!


azzzzzzzz è vero, ma di millantatori è pieno il mondo


----------



## Grande82 (5 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> brava Grisù!!!!!
























il mio fratellonzo suggerisce che si scava una buca (a mani nude? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ..... vedi tu!


----------



## @lex (5 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il mio fratellonzo suggerisce che si scava una buca (a mani nude?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no..........


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2007)

ti odio, lo sai, vero?


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ti odio, lo sai, vero?


 
Guarda che è sempre un sentimento.... sei certa di volerlo impegnare??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Ottobre 2007)

cammino in equilibrio sulla cinta muraria e faccio il giro.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> cammino in equilibrio sulla cinta muraria e faccio il giro.


 a cinque metri?
Che fai nella vita?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che è sempre un sentimento.... sei certa di volerlo impegnare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non so per alex.... ma per la matematica sì!!!!


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che è sempre un sentimento.... sei certa di volerlo impegnare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchia!!!!!!!!!!
perchè il suo odio pensi sia troppo impegnativo per me?
aspetta a rispondere che vado a prendere i neuroni che avevo preservato in formaldeide per le occasioni importanti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e mi sorge anche un'altro dubbio....


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> cammino in equilibrio sulla cinta muraria e faccio il giro.


lyllina (5 metri) come faresti a raggiungere il muro?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a cinque metri?
> Che fai nella vita?


costruisco una scaletta con gli alberi che sono rimasti...


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> costruisco una scaletta con gli alberi che sono rimasti...


lillyna si esce dall'apertura del muro e a livello del bosco.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> lillyna si esce dall'apertura del muro e a livello del bosco.


Allora...ci ho pensato, spero di prenderci.
Vado verso l'incendio e prendo un ramo infuocato, poi cammino fino ad est e appicco il fuoco lasciando una striscia non bruciata dove aspettare.
quando la parte che avrò scelto di bruciare sarà bruciata, mi rifugerò lì aspettando che l'incendio finisca...essendo già bruciata non dovrebbe prendere fuoco.


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora...ci ho pensato, spero di prenderci.
> Vado verso l'incendio e prendo un ramo infuocato, poi cammino fino ad est e appicco il fuoco lasciando una striscia non bruciata dove aspettare.
> quando la parte che avrò scelto di bruciare sarà bruciata, mi rifugerò lì aspettando che l'incendio finisca...essendo già bruciata non dovrebbe prendere fuoco.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*

Lasciali pure in formaldeide i neuroni.... io ti capisco e non ho pretese! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lasciali pure in formaldeide i neuroni.... io ti capisco e non ho pretese!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apperò!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Complimenti*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora...ci ho pensato, spero di prenderci.
> Vado verso l'incendio e prendo un ramo infuocato, poi cammino fino ad est e appicco il fuoco lasciando una striscia non bruciata dove aspettare.
> quando la parte che avrò scelto di bruciare sarà bruciata, mi rifugerò lì aspettando che l'incendio finisca...essendo già bruciata non dovrebbe prendere fuoco.


Hai risolto l'indovinello, ma per me facendo così muori soffocata ...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai risolto l'indovinello, ma per me facendo così muori soffocata ...


Hai ragione. Alex, dove l'hai preso questo indovinello, da "saw-l'enigmista"?


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Alex, dove l'hai preso questo indovinello, da "saw-l'enigmista"?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (8 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


>


ridi?ecco vedi, questo conferma che sei SADICO.


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ridi?ecco vedi, questo conferma che sei SADICO.


SARDONICO?
no.........


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

da questa figura, sapendo che il cerchio ha raggio 1, determinate il valore della diagonale AC del rettangolo ABCD. Veloci!!!!!​




​


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (9 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> della diagonale AC del rettangolo ABCD. Veloci!!!!!​


niente, ho detto na cazzata, edito va


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2007)

1


----------



## Grande82 (9 Ottobre 2007)

però non è logica, è matematica, teoremi, insomma....


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> 1


e perchè?


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però non è logica, è matematica, teoremi, insomma....


è logica (stupida se vuoi...). 
non hai fatto nessun calcolo.


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

wè! ma postatene uno voi così mi diverto anche io......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2007)

Senza calcolare direi 1. Ho dimenticato però la formula


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Senza calcolare direi 1. Ho dimenticato però la formula


ma che formula?
non ci vuole nessuna formula e nessun calcolo. anche se la soluzione è giusta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2007)

Be pensandoci bene, potrei ricostruirla. Credo che piazziando un triangolo pitagorico in questo modo, la diagonale AC sia identica al raggio, indifferentemente dall'altezza del lato AB.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2007)

Per un programmatore c'è sempre una formula


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2007)

Ops, lato AD


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Ops, lato AD


nono


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> nono


cosa nono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   spiega ...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (9 Ottobre 2007)

E' na cazzata. tu hai evidenziato solo una diagonale del rettangolo, ma se prendiamo in considerazione l'altra, parte da b e arriva fino alla circonferenza. e quindi è chiaro che è 1, e cioè il raggio.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (9 Ottobre 2007)

(l'altra diagonale è BD)


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> (l'altra diagonale è BD)


e...........?


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> E' na cazzata. tu hai evidenziato solo una diagonale del rettangolo, ma se prendiamo in considerazione l'altra, parte da b e arriva fino alla circonferenza. e quindi è chiaro che è 1, e cioè il raggio.


oggi l'ho fatto al lavoro e sai quanti non hanno individuato la cazzata? laureati ragazzi, ndr......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2007)

Be' caro @lex, ho avuto ragione anch'io. Perché leggendo bene, la diagonale del rettangolo, che parte dal centro del cerchio e va al bordo della circonferenza, è semplicemente lo specchio dell'altra diagonale.

Di conseguenza, aumentando o diminuendo l'altezza del lato AD oppure la larghezza DC, ed accertandosi che i tre punti ACD rimangono in contatto con le assi del cerchio e della circonferenza, la diagonale AC è 1, ossia del raggio.

Contento ora?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (9 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> oggi l'ho fatto al lavoro e sai quanti non hanno individuato la cazzata? laureati ragazzi, ndr......


ma no alex, non nel senso che era facile..ma nel senso che ho tirato giù le madonne e i santi per capire quale cavolo di sepolto teorema ci volesse del tipo "il rettangolo costruito con gli spigoli...piripipi" oppure "triangoli costruiti sul diametro.." 


niente.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (9 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> oggi l'ho fatto al lavoro e sai quanti non hanno individuato la cazzata? laureati ragazzi, ndr......


Beh, senti, se sei il capo licenziali tutti.


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' caro @lex, ho avuto ragione anch'io. Perché leggendo bene, la diagonale del rettangolo, che parte dal centro del cerchio e va al bordo della circonferenza, è semplicemente lo specchio dell'altra diagonale.
> 
> Di conseguenza, aumentando o diminuendo l'altezza del lato AD oppure la larghezza DC, ed accertandosi che i tre punti ACD rimangono in contatto con le assi del cerchio e della circonferenza, la diagonale AC è 1, ossia del raggio.
> 
> Contento ora?


omadonninabella!!!
sisi una pasqua.......


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Beh, senti, se sei il capo licenziali tutti.


hanno da poco assunto una donna (non laureata comunque) che dovrebbe prendere il posto di un signore che a fine anno va in pensione e che ricopre la posizione di team leader di un gruppo di tecnici.
appena una settimana dopo che era lì ha chiesto ad un SUO futuro sottoposto (non so se ti intendi di chimica ma comunque è intuitivo) "come si fa a passare da  volume a peso?" ero presente e avrei voluto gridarle:" brutta imbecille hai mai sentito parlare del peso specifico?". ecco, questo è il livello, altro che arrivare a capire con un colpo d'occhio diagonale=raggio?


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ma no alex, non nel senso che era facile..ma nel senso che ho tirato giù le madonne e i santi per capire quale cavolo di sepolto teorema ci volesse del tipo "il rettangolo costruito con gli spigoli...piripipi" oppure "triangoli costruiti sul diametro.."
> 
> 
> niente.


hai mai letto il racconto "La lettera rubata" di E.A. Poe?
se no, te lo consiglio.  e visto che è da un bel pò che non lo rileggo lo farò anche io nei prossimi giorni...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (9 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> hai mai letto il racconto "La lettera rubata" di E.A. Poe?
> se no, te lo consiglio. e visto che è da un bel pò che non lo rileggo lo farò anche io nei prossimi giorni...


MA TU SEI UN MAGO lo sai che stavo proprio per comprarlo stamattina in libreria? era assieme a Maria Roget. , il pozzo e il pendolo e lo scarabeo d'oro, in edizione economica da 4. solo che siccome gli altri li avevo già mi rompeva comprarli tutti, e non l'ho fatto.

questo sì che è un enigma...come hai fatto?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Citofonate rita...*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> MA TU SEI UN MAGO lo sai che stavo proprio per comprarlo stamattina in libreria? era assieme a Maria Roget. , il pozzo e il pendolo e lo scarabeo d'oro, in edizione economica da 4. solo che siccome gli altri li avevo già mi rompeva comprarli tutti, e non l'ho fatto.
> 
> questo sì che è un enigma...come hai fatto?


Ci son vibrazioni para nell'aria stasera!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ci son vibrazioni para nell'aria stasera!!!


anche io sono una strega. una strega cane per la precisione, potrei essere il cane di rita e fare le sue veci mentre lei non c'è.

comunque giuro che è vero! Edgar è uno dei miei preferiti, tra l'altro.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Ehehehehe Feddy*

Mi sa che c'è in giro un esubero di paranormale.... e se pensare che ero convinta che riguardasse qualche altro para ...! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buongiorno 
Bruja


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Dai @lex mettine un altro che ormai mi ci sto abituando, sei meglio del brain trainer che ho sul telefonino ^_^


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> omadonninabella!!!
> sisi una pasqua.......


Mi raccomando


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Dai @lex mettine un altro che ormai mi ci sto abituando, sei meglio del brain trainer che ho sul telefonino ^_^


*Tu mi dici cosa devo fare e io lo faccio:  *










3 turisti vengono catturati da una tribù di cannibali del Borneo. Il capo della tribù fa bendare e mettere in fila indiana i 3 turisti (che chiameremo A B e C) in quest'ordine:
A B C . a questo punto mette in testa un cappello ad ognuno dei tre turisti e se ne mette uno egli stesso e si posiziona in coda alla fila. si ha così:
D A B C. Fa sbendare i turisti e dice loro che anche lui ha un cappello e che i 4 cappelli sono di due colori, 2 rossi e due neri e che libererà la/le persone che indovineranno il colore del cappello che indossa.
bisogna tenere presente che:
1) A vede il colore dei cappelli di B e C, B solo quello di C e C di nessuno.
2) ciascun turista parla solo se è sicuro del colore del cappello che indossa  e lo dice subito non appena se ne rende conto.
3) i 3 sono impossibilitati a parlare fra di loro e se lo fanno è solo per dichiarare il colore del proprio cappello indossato.
Chi di loro riesce a salvarsi e perche?


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> MA TU SEI UN MAGO lo sai che stavo proprio per comprarlo stamattina in libreria? era assieme a Maria Roget. , il pozzo e il pendolo e lo scarabeo d'oro, in edizione economica da 4. solo che siccome gli altri li avevo già mi rompeva comprarli tutti, e non l'ho fatto.
> 
> questo sì che è un enigma...come hai fatto?


nessuna magia. mi è solo venuto in mente visto l'argomento (se leggi il racconto lo capirai)
se hai il mulo credo tu possa scarticarti il racconto, altrimenti posso farlo io e spedirtelo se vuoi......
ti è piaciuta la prefazione dello scarabeo d'oro?
magari non c'è in tutte le ediziopni dei racconti di Poe, non saprei....
suppongo che tu abbia letto I delitti della Rue Morgue. se no ti consiglio anche quello.....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> *Tu mi dici cosa devo fare e io lo faccio: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci stanno due soluzioni:

Nella prima, A vedendo davanti i cappelli di B e di C, li vede entrambi di uno stesso colore e quindi non può sbagliare dichiarando che il suo cappello è del colore opposto. B sente il colore detto da A e vede davanti a se quello di C quindi dichiarando il suo non può sbagliare.C non può essere sicuro quindi tira a caso o muore.

Nella seconda, A vede davanti i cappelli di B e C, ma ciascuno con un colore diverso. Allora non sa se il suo cappello è rosso o è nero e quindi non parla perchè ha paura di dire una cavolata. Se B non è scemo capisce che A non parla perchè ha davanti a se due colori diversi. Quindi B, che vede il colore di C può affermare tranquillamente che il suo cappello è di colore opposto.
Se C è ancora più intelligente, avrà capito che A non parla perchè è in dubbio, essendo i colori di B e C differenti, e quindi sentendo il colore dichiarato da B, dichiarerà il suo, che deve essere per forza di un altro colore.
A  tira a caso o muore, perchè vedendoli entrambi non ha comunque sicurezze.

Si possono salvare solo A + B, oppure B + C, nel restante caso il terzo sfortunato ha solo il 50% di probabilità di salvarsi...


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ci stanno due soluzioni:
> 
> Nella prima, A vedendo davanti i cappelli di B e di C, li vede entrambi di uno stesso colore e quindi non può sbagliare dichiarando che il suo cappello è del colore opposto. B sente il colore detto da A e vede davanti a se quello di C quindi dichiarando il suo non può sbagliare.C non può essere sicuro quindi tira a caso o muore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


>


ecco. la mia piccola soddisfazione oggi me la sono presa, almeno sta stupidaggine dopo questa giornata di M...


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ecco. la mia piccola soddisfazione oggi me la sono presa, almeno sta stupidaggine dopo questa giornata di M...


azzz la mia considerazione una stupidaggine? me sò offeso...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













non c i sono più i leccapiedi di una volta, tutti a essere sinceri...mentite ogni tanto!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> azzz la mia considerazione una stupidaggine? me sò offeso......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no, nn dicevo di te..ma della soluzione...ci mancherebbe...


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ma no, nn dicevo di te..ma della soluzione...ci mancherebbe...


ah ecco..già stavo pensando alla vendetta, tipo farti indossare due fiocchetti rosa alle orecchiette.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



















OT:

ma 'ndò stà l'originale di questa? la voglio!!!!!!!!!!!------->


----------

